# The good one and the ugly one.



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

6 gallon jbj Doing great been up two weeks. Lots of new growth.









10 gallon is a mess. I just put in the rest of the plants there were in the 35 anywhere I could stick them. I am thinking I may need to redo it.
It does look somewhat better in person but still pretty messy. 









10 gallon is a day older then the 6 gallon. And a lot more plants.


----------



## PlantedTank (Sep 11, 2012)

I bet the problem with the 10 gallon is the lighting. BTW I have a 10 too - problems with some algaes.

First of all, the bulb has a purple cast to it - this probably means that the color temperature is not the desired 6500K. It also seems that it just doesn't have enough kick to it - may have degraded over time. 

If the bulb is a T-8 (1" diameter) you could see if a fish store bulb would be strong enough, otherwise 2 clamp lamps with 9 watt spiral CFLs is a quick, easy and cheap upgrade. If you decide to do that, I recommend the 10" Brooder lamps that i use because the dome reflectors are very efficient.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with PlantedTank. The tank looks like it is lacking light.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought the problem was just that it was unorganized? Do you have any problems with algae, growth, or plant death in there?

I know most people see such messes as ugly, but I personally like the wild nature of them. Looks more realistic to me. I keep two 10 gals in the basement just to stick extra plants in until I have a use for them, and the way they've grown in I've actually become quite fond of...


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes plants dying and hair algae. Maybe I should open the current for it to get more light from the window? The light bulb is new. Cheep GE day light. Maybe I do need to replace that. I don't mind the mess if it was green and pretty mess.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Opening the curtains might help, but I think the best bet is to get an additional light fixture. First an foremost plants need good light to grow well!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you for the advice. I am opening the curtains and have ordered a new plant light for the tank.


----------



## drunkaquarist (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you seen any changes with your new light?


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I made a lot of changes before I added the new light. So far I am very happy with it.
I am seeing much less dye off and a lot more growth now.









How ever I did remove the soil. It is still a low light tank but not a walstad anymore.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck looking good


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you. It is doing so much better.


----------

